# European house



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's another of my "winter" projects. This is a European house for the residential section of my town.



The roof is really neat--I picked it up from a Wichita area Garden Railway store. It's apparently a Pola roof, made in one piece out of resin. It has amazing texture and detail. I picked it up for $10 as it had broken and been repaired.

The building is styrene sheet, laser cut. The doors and windows are commercial, from one of those thin sheets of vacuum-formed plastic. The "wood" that gives is a pseudo half-timbered look is from styrene strips.

This was a surprisingly quick build. I'm thinking I need to make a mold of the roof so I can construct a few more of these.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

One really nice thing about laser cutting styrene structures is that once the file is created, you can cut as many as you want with (almost) no additional effort. This one has a different roof (made from a CMS shingle pattern section) and I tried out some laser cut windows and doors. But the walls are cut from the same file as the other one.



So I built this house for around $10 in materials: half of a $4 sheet of 6mm sintra, $3 worth of Plastruct strips, $4 for the roof panel, and some paint. And (IMO) it looks as good as a more expensive kit-built structure--for sure from 10 feet away.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Here they are together


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

Outstanding work.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice work mate. Two thumbs up.


----------

